# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  populli grek e aje shqiptar

## E-N-GJ-E-LL-I

Me rastin e te dshurumve ju uroje jete te lumtur dhe vetem gzim e vetem gzim per ta
nese greket jane rracista me ne ndoll se jemi afer njeni tjetrit une si person mergova qe nga 1993 qe nga ateher e diri tani me ka ndollur qe te jem me shoqeri greke gjithmon si ne pune ashtu edhe ne kohen e lir une jam prez\entua gjithmon si shqiptar bile edhe emrin si e kam se kam ndrrua si bajne disa te tjer mua gjithmon greket me kan rrespektua kam ba humor me ta kam qesh ka lujt etj
ju mun te me thoni se te rrespekton shoqeria jo e keni gabim une mendoj se shoqerin e ban vete njeriu qe te kene rrespekt per te ...ketu tju them te drejten kan ma rrespekt grekt se shqiptart per njeni tjetrin se per femnat mos pyet ma lirshem flas me nje greke se me nje shqiptare bile esht me te marr madhi te degjosh nje shqiptare te flas shqip ,,, me rrespekt engjelli!!!

----------

